# Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neeme Järvi / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration01:22:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateJune 25, 2015 - June 27, 2015
Recording Location
Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner

3/5


----------

